

Babel in Khan Academy's Internationalization Toolchain - kevinb7
http://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/i18n-babel-plugin.htm

======
Osmium
I'm not sure if it was intentional, but I appreciate the irony of a post on
internationalisation that hard-codes "first" and "last" names. Not that I have
any better ideas!

(Note for any iOS devs, iOS 9 introduces a cool
NSPersonNameComponentsFormatter that tries to help with this sort of thing.)

~~~
kevinb7
The example was adapted from internal documentation as an example of how
templating works with our i18n component. There's still lots I have to learn
about i18n. "familyName" and "givenName" would be more general, but there
might still be some edges cases that doesn't cover.

~~~
spicyj
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/) is a fun read.

